# Is an intervariety poodle (tpoo x mpoo) a crossbreed or a pedigree?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Just means your dog's parents are of two sizes, and could even end up long bodied with shorter legs when your poodle should be square as long as they are tall at the withers. My Pia is 10 3/4" tall and 13" long and has neck and back issues.
The question is why the breeder is mixing the two sizes?


----------



## VictoriaJames (4 mo ago)

twyla said:


> Just means your dog's parents are of two sizes, and could even end up long bodied with shorter legs when your poodle should be square as long as they are tall at the withers. My Pia is 10 3/4" tall and 13" long and has neck and back issues.
> The question is why the breeder is mixing the two sizes?


That doesn't begin to answer my question. But thanks!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Pia and Leonard


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Still a poodle, mixed breed is just that mix between breeds, the three sizes are just different varieties not breeds.
Reputable breeders don't mix sizes unless there us a very good reason.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Your dog will be a poodle, not a cross.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

All poodles are registered as "poodle", the variety is not part of the registration. It is, however, important to know the variety (or varieties) behind any poodle that will be bred in order to predict the size of any offspring and the genetic traits that are likely to be passed on. 

Most reputable breeders would never cross varieties since the varieties were established long ago and the genetic traits for each variety are essentially fixed for each variety. That said, there might be a situation where it becomes important to cross varieties in order to breed out a hereditary fault or disease. Since there are large numbers of poodles of each variety, it's not likely that this is going to be done - there are plenty of individuals who are free of any particular fault or disease.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

For your purposes the pup will be pure poodle. AKC allows crosses between two poodle sizes to be registered.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Already answered thoroughly but here it is from the Kennel Club site 

"The Kennel Club recognises three varieties, differentiated by size. All share the same standard. The Miniature and the Toy varieties are a result of scaling down and capturing the same features in a smaller mould. Earlier Standards recommended that the traditional lion trim was used in the show ring. More recently it has been acceptable to show Poodles in other types of trim."

Poodle (Standard) | Breed Standards | The Kennel Club


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Many "moyens" are mini/spoo crosses.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Are Standards, Miniatures, and Toys registered as separate breeds with the Kennel Club? I've looked on the KC website (makes the AKC website look good, by the way), and see three standards for Poodles, with all of them in the Utility group.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's the same as the AKC and Canadian KC so far as recognizing three varieties of the same breed. 
The link I added in my post above was to the actual breed standard/standard poodle description.

The quote from my post above is on this intro page
Poodle (Standard) | Breeds A to Z | The Kennel Club


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's the same as the AKC and Canadian KC so far as recognizing three varieties of the same breed.
> The link I added in my post above was to the actual breed standard/standard poodle description.
> 
> The quote from my post above is on this intro page
> Poodle (Standard) | Breeds A to Z | The Kennel Club


I was confused because the page I was finding had three different standards listed, one for each size.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I found that odd also and would have wondered as you did but I'd happened to land on the last-linked page first. I just didn't add the right link the first time .

I can't figure why there was a standard per variety when it was noted that they're all the same breed.
The only thing that should change in each is the size.

Ohhh, just thought of this...it may have to do with the different health testing and whatever else gets linked thru the separate variety pages maybe?

Uh, nope, that's not why.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Johanna said:


> All poodles are registered as "poodle", the variety is not part of the registration. It is, however, important to know the variety (or varieties) behind any poodle that will be bred in order to predict the size of any offspring and the genetic traits that are likely to be passed on.
> 
> Most reputable breeders would never cross varieties since the varieties were established long ago and the genetic traits for each variety are essentially fixed for each variety. That said, there might be a situation where it becomes important to cross varieties in order to breed out a hereditary fault or disease. Since there are large numbers of poodles of each variety, it's not likely that this is going to be done - there are plenty of individuals who are free of any particular fault or disease.


Variety is part of the registration in FCI I think, but I don't know about the British Kennel Club. The debate about intervariety breeding is a bit different in FCI also, most toy and dwarf pedigrees have a bit of each other in them, but thats not really relevant to this thread. I would assume that the KC has a similar attitude to intervariety breeding as the AKC does as they also just have 3 varieties.


----------

